# All this talk of injuries, I went and did it.



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nailset: 1 - Finger: 0

I never would have suspected that my nailset had it out for me.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like my hand on a normal day...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If your hands weren't so girly soft.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

the ones you dont expect always get ya


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Is that a paper cut?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Can't trust you with a nailset, how the hell can we trust you with power tools? :w00t:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've only set about a million nails with it the last couple weeks. 

It just bounced funny and i wasn't prepared to not hit it again, except it landed on my finger. Punched in there good.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry Shane; 

Please note in the future a nailset is for setting those metal round wire sticks with the pointy end. 

A nailset is not a groming tool for your hands.:w00t:


Chad


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys, Shane set the wrong nail.:whistling


Never heard that one before.:no:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I've never heard of a nail set accident, maybe smashing a finger with the hammer because of the nail set but never actually driving the nail set into a finger. That takes some pure skill my friend!


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Hey guys, Shane set the wrong nail.:whistling
> 
> 
> Never heard that one before.:no:


:laughing:me old boss used to say that to me all the time.

also in conjunction with that statement is....it must be windy or it works better when the metal hits the metal.


lol


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

that's one of those injuries that's going to bug you for a few days and be more of a pain than you think it should. sometimes those little things can really annoy a person.
that said, it's on your pinky and no one uses those anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My pinky fits in my nose.......:blink::whistling


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Shane are sure that is not a wound from scrubbing the dishes with palmolive? Your hands look so soft!! Another stuff day on the job>?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

I relate this thread to my 10 year old complaining about his boo boo's.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

So, how long are you going to be out of work for until it heals? :laughing:


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I've never heard of a nail set accident, maybe smashing a finger with the hammer because of the nail set but never actually driving the nail set into a finger. That takes some pure skill my friend!


I apologize up front but this is too good to pass up...

Sorry mate. We all got together and wanted to let you know that we all love you and care about you and that's why we're here today. We want you to know that its time to just put the bottle down and get help. Not just for you but for your family as well. Alcoholism is a disease and not something to be embarrassed about...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Just damn Shane. :blink:

Here ya go....

http://www.amazon.com/SpringTools-3...3W0U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299192289&sr=8-1

They actually work great...even for the blind carpenters. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The only thing I can think of that closely relates is the several times that I drove a nail in between my fingers, in the web, with my hammer. Sometimes, while framing with 12 Ds, a nail will get skewed in the palm and incidental contact is made while setting a nail for the drive. The point seems to find the crease between the pinky and ring finger, then BAM, one nail is set in the plate, the other in between the fingers.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Put one of these on that boo boo.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well I knew it was bad. It was bleeding awfull. the tip was stuck to the rear of my truck window blew out the back of the saw. i didnt ask for pain meds and they stiched it up with out any. But the cool thing is this. Its a 22.5 right miter cut which is a perfect caulking tool. kinda like i have my own caulk tool at all times


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thats one of my biggest fears is loosing a finger or arm. I had a miter saw grab a small piece of wood I was cutting and I felt my finger touch the blade, I had a tiny little nick and that was it. I do a lot of welding and Im always burned but Id take a burn any day over a injury with a saw. I think wood working tools are was more dangerous then metal working tools. Ive hit lots of body parts with abrasive wheels. It peels the skin off but it wont chop it off.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> well I knew it was bad. It was bleeding awfull. the tip was stuck to the rear of my truck window blew out the back of the saw. i didnt ask for pain meds and they stiched it up with out any. But the cool thing is this. Its a 22.5 right miter cut which is a perfect caulking tool. kinda like i have my own caulk tool at all times


Wow...

Talk about making lemonade out of lemons!!!

That's positive thinking! (I didn't lose a finger, I gained a hand tool)


----------



## Simonyu8 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your palm looks smooth. Do you wear glove all time. Get well.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's all that lotion and tissues that keep him so silky smooth and baby ass like. :w00t:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Leo G said:


> It's all that lotion and tissues that keep him so silky smooth and baby ass like. :w00t:


I thought it was the lake water that did it. Oh, that's Warner...:laughing:


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

Regarding the OP. I don't see how it is possible to penetrate your finger with a nail set and a hammer. I don't think I have ever hit a nail set hard enough to go through my finger. Well done sir. Well done.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

here is the famous finger in action. caulking today sweet


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

5 stitches, got to see some nice flesh inside my thumb. that was back in january though. all healed. utility knives can really slice.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

scars are just like tattoes they tell stories


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Chicks dig scars.....

So do some dudes. Whatever floats your boat (or boo boo)


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

so ya digin my scar..............i got quite a few do i need to post them up


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Simonyu8 said:


> Your palm looks smooth. Do you wear glove all time. Get well.


Hardly ever, actually.

I just finished washing my hands in the pic. My wife doesn't like my tactic of leaving all the dirt and dust in wounds to keep them sealed.:laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well i will come outy of the closet. I use victorias secret hand lotion on my knees and hands. Its ok I am ok with it and smelling like a girl not to mention the chick who sells it to me well she has some nice headlights


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

opiethetileman said:


> :w00t:yeah some what. They wanted to pin the tip I said no way. I have 9 years of medical background* I know the risks of gain green. Had the risk of loossing more if it got infected*. This is also why its hard for me to type the nub just hits keys with out me knowing it. So words have a few letters in it at times. But i do more than just tile. The worst is doing backsplashes around outlets the nub always wants to test the current on a plug.
> 
> The coolest thing is i dont have feeling in it. *So i have bet people money and won smashing it*. And the best part i was in a house one time little kid kept bothering me so much. I told him his dad cut it off because I wasnt fast enough. They said that kid was a nagel for the rest of the time I was there:thumbup:


I read the first in bold and thought that might make a little sense, smart man.

Then I read the second......:whistling:laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well yeah have to take the bad with the good ya know. at least i still have my hand and can use it.:w00t:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

opiethetileman said:


> well yeah have to take the bad with the good ya know. at least i still have my hand and can use it.:w00t:


:thumbsup:

You didn't have


> headlights


 on your mind when you got hurt by any chance? :jester:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

hey i have to keep everyone in check...not my fault the chicks chase me


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

opiethetileman said:


> hey i have to keep everyone in check...not my fault the chicks chase me


 
I hear that! They look a little odd running around with mattresses on their back. :thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

and when my finger gets cold i like to warm it up


----------

